# Cooking Salmon



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Think positive, Think positive, Think positive, Think positive.
I'm going after salmon again this saturday, so what is the best way to cook it? 
I know that I need to bleed it asap 

Thanx in advance, Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanx Red, I guess it would go with a nice side-dish of beer as well :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, I do much the same as Red but spray fillets or steaks with olive oil (from spray can, I like the garlic infused stuff) before dropping in the seasoned flour. And use cornflour instead of normal flour - ensures a nice crispy outer when cooked on v hot plate or pan for as little time as you can get away with.

They go great in the smoker, too. I'm hoping to find some salmon myself this week. There's going to be plenty around this season as most of the pro's aren't using their licences this year as there's no market for them, apparently.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mike so long as the ***** is fresh and has been bled there nice to eat prefferably under 2 kg in size.

Fillet it, lightly flour, sprinkle with salt and oregano and shallow fry with a light olive oil for a few minutes each side skin side down first.

It will tend to curl up if the fish is super fresh, just pat it down with a spatula. sprinkle with lemon at the end of the cooking process and serve.

Delish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

originally from new zealand, i thought salmon (kawhai) was just for fertilizer. As a kid in the south island of NZ we would see schools of them up to a mile square at the mouths of rivers. (all between 6 and 12LB)
The real salmon would travel underneath the school of kawhai so the idea was to let your line drop through them and bring it in slowly.

Anyway a couple of years ago someone should me a recipe that changed my mined about them.

Cut the fish into bit sized pieces (removing all the dark flesh), place in a dish and fill the dish with freshly squeezed lemon (until it just covers the top of the fish).
Leave to soak for 3 hours, add a tin of coconut cream and leave for one more hour.
My wife adds very finely copped onions, carrots, red capsicum. This is added at the same time as the coconut.
And that's it ready to go.

I have tried it with other fish as well, i have even taken a jar of lemon out fishing with me and put the fish straight in it.

I love it, see what you think.

Kerry


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Australian Salmon Sashimi is fantastic!

(yes - I'm serious  )

We caught a few salmon not long ago in Shallow Inlet - had them as Sashimi that night.

Wow! Much better than a food court hand-roll


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How do we do that Eberbachl, I have always wanted to do sashimi but never known how.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

1: Catch salmon (that's the fun part)  (of course, bleed salmon immediately)

2: Fillet and skin salmon

3: Take some tweezers and remove any remaining bones from fillets

4: Slice salmon - maybe about 1/4" thick, and enjoy fresh - grab your chopsticks, and dip your salmon slices into some nice Japanese soy and wasabi.

Excellent!

It's really great - definitely my preferred method of eating salmon now. The Salmon I've done it with were pretty small.....more like bay trout really. Mid 30cm size. I'm not sure if bigger fish will be as good (perhaps better?), but certainly worth a try.

I first tried this after talking to the sushi chef at my favourite sushi bar. His advice was that Australian Salmon should be very good, and as long as I knew it was fresh I should go ahead and try it. The Salmon we had was only a couple of hours out of the water, so we knew it was fresh, and boy - did it taste good!


----------



## weggl (Nov 25, 2008)

KEZA,
YOUR SALMON RECIPE WITH THE LEMON JUICE ETC, TELL ME DO YOU COOK IT?

WEGGL


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

weggl said:


> KEZA,
> YOUR SALMON RECIPE WITH THE LEMON JUICE ETC, TELL ME DO YOU COOK IT?
> 
> WEGGL


no the lemon juice cooks it, you will see it go white over the 3 hours.
let me know how it goes, i've been trying to get one recently as this dish is a bit of a family fav.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

keza said:


> weggl said:
> 
> 
> > KEZA,
> ...


Same as Fijian Kokoda, Awesome dish (but still dont rate salmon)
http://www.geocities.com/adams_dhanjal/ ... kokoda.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/local/recipes/200 ... 429315.htm


----------



## bream88 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks mate give it a go


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Any thai fishcake recipe on the net salmon is great for salmon or any basic fishcake recipe (ie potato egg parsley salt pepper mix make into patty we usually coat in polenta as it makes it crunchy and fry serve with tomato relish, chilli relish or whatever my kids have tomato sauce with the salmon i gut and scale it and place in water and simmer then remove cooked flesh when cool) we make curry recipe below the recipe works with any curry sauce the key is the frying and removing the fish and then adding to warm through.
fillet and skin salmon toss in 50/50 flour and curry powder (store bought or your own blend)
lightly fry and remove to a plate do not cook all the way through
(if you like you can add 1-2tspn black mustard see at this point to oil till it starts popping then do step below)
chop 1 onion and 2 cloves of garlic lightlly fry
add required amount of curry powder/paste fry till fragrant
(if you like more flavour add 1-2tspn garam masala here)
add 1 tbspn ginger fry 1 minute (I like ginger so i use more lik 2.5 tbspn)
add 1 can of chopped tomatoes fill can with water and pour in (or if you like you could boil salmon frame etc for 20mins and make fish stock)
simmer for 10-15mins taste and season
add fish
cook for 2-5mins (depends on fish chunk size)
serve on rice garnished with fresh coriander


----------

